
The CEO's Start-up Story of Blackboard - luccastera
http://www.wynnewilliams.com/?p=58
======
zaidf
As a college student I found Blackboard to be the crappiest piece of
application ever made. Awkward UI and dysfunctional.

These guys need some competition. Each time I find Cramer recommending their
stock I can only shrug.

